# ICRAIG hard reset failed.....cannot get to sign in prompt 8.95" tablet cmp801-bun



## remibartholomew2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

I tried to factory reset and it crashed or had an error during reset. It shutdown and I went to turn it on again and it showed the icraig intel inside logo....then screen went blank and everytime I touch the screen it shows a little circle showing its loading and it does nothing. Please help!!! I want to reset for my son.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

The factory reset is the only magic button to get it running again. If flaky/failing hardware is keeping it from a successful factory reset, that hardware will need to be repaired/replaced.


----------

